

Advice for Apple: Grow the iPod Touch - paul9290
http://www.pcworld.com/article/172296/advice_for_apple_grow_the_ipod_touch.html

======
jsz0
Most people are buying a Touch because they don't want to get involved in a
long cellular contract. Otherwise you might as well just get an iPhone.

~~~
sfphotoarts
not really, I don't want an iPhone, I like the Blackberry much better, but I
bought a touch for other uses.

~~~
jsz0
In your case would you be willing to pay for a 3G data plan for the Touch
(presumably along with a separate plan for your BB?) Probably a really limited
market for that type of expense for mobile data. Lots of people have a hard
time justifying one $30/month data plan. I think it would make more sense for
Apple to offer the iPhone on multiple carriers and carrier competition would
take care of the rest. Someone would offer an iPhone with a data-only contract
probably with some tie-in on Pay-As-You voice minutes.

------
TomOfTTB
The potential of the iPhone/iPod Touch platform is something I think everyone
underestimates. What these two devices do is to give developers programmatic
access to a bunch of things that have never been available before. Find me the
other voice recorders with APIs or the other cameras with APIs. It really is
the first truly portable computer.

The iPod touch makes that all available (camera coming soon I'm sure) at a
minuscule price point. Meaning they can be widely deployed. Apple needs to put
more focus on the security of the devices but once they do I could see iPod
touches being deployed in hospitals, law offices, construction sites and just
about anywhere that values portability.

------
paul9290
I have be waiting and have been excited for the day to have an unrestricted
Internet mobile device that does everything my laptop/desktops do, but in my
pocket! I don't think Apple would ever do what the author is suggesting, but
it does leave the door open for competitors to create something like this. I'd
buy a Zune HD if it did this, but alas that device is more focused on music
and does not have built in 3G/4G.

~~~
MaysonL
Try a Zii Egg instead: two cameras (video & still), wifi, a multi-touch
screen, music & video playback, HD output...

------
pclark
Ah yes, because Apple is crying out for _advice_ \- they're really not sure
what to do next.

